# How many power supplies my server has



## miky (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I use a Dell R610 with FreeBSD installed and I know it has 2 power supplies.

However I would like to check that from a system point of view (maybe one power supply has been removed)
Is there a command to see how many power supplies are detected by the system ?

Also I would like to know if both power supplies receive electricity.
Is there a way to know this ?

Thank you


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 5, 2015)

You could try installing sysutils/dmidecode and see if that will show the power supplies.
According to the net the following should output just psu data

```
dmidecode -t 39
```
Doesn't output anything on the machine I just tried but that's single PSU.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2015)

If the machine has IPMI you can check with sysutils/ipmitool: `ipmitool sensor` That should show you a lot of sensor information including the amount of power supplies and if they're working.


----------



## miky (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello Matt,

Thank you for your answer. The -t 39 switch doesn't give me the result I wanted.

```
# dmidecode 2.11
SMBIOS 2.6 present.
```

However I checked the dmidecode and I can see

```
Chassis Information
  Number Of Power Cords: Unspecified
```

I'm not sure I'll be able to retrieve the information I want.


----------

